# Taking EMT Basic Course when 17?



## run2thebeat12 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm 17 and I was wondering if I could take the basic course when I'm 17, but take the final test when I'm 18?  Or do I have to be 18 to enter the course? Please help.  I want to get started as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 17, 2008)

run2thebeat12 said:


> I'm 17 and I was wondering if I could take the basic course when I'm 17, but take the final test when I'm 18?  Or do I have to be 18 to enter the course? Please help.  I want to get started as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks



Why not just contact the program you're looking to sign up for and ask? :blink:


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, 
Welcome to EMTLife!!

I'm not an American, so I am probably not the best person to answer, but hey.. I know what some people might ask and say, so I'll give it a shot.

I'm gonna guess that it varies from state to state. Which state do you live in? Your best bet would be to get on google and find out what kind of regulations are in place for your state. 

For instance, you can get the highest level of industrial first aid (which is an 80 hour course full time) when you are 16. You can enter the course, do the course, and take the test all at 16, however you have an "age restriction" in place until you are 19. This means you cannot be the main first aid attendant at a job site, or on the rigs or anywhere unless there is another OFAIII somewhere in the building, or on site. 

I doubt that it's going to be the same as an EMT-B because you are the ambulance, but think about insurance and liability. You  may be able to take the course and the test and if you pass you get a ticket, but I don't know if you could apply and get a full time job at a stn. at 17.

Again, I don't completely know how the system works down there.. so someone will be along to give you a definite answer.

*My advice:* go onto google, and google your states regulations about the EMT-B course.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 17, 2008)

Check with the location that you might take your class.  Some allow a 17 year old to take the class but not test until they are 18 but it may be different in your area.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 17, 2008)

I usually make the recommendation that one can take the course but has to be at least 18 years of age by completion. The reason is my state requires NREMT as well as the insurance that covers the student for clinical time. 

What I have seen is most professional services requires one to be at least 21 to be covered for insurance reasons and the minimum of at least 18 years of age for employment. Alike lot of the posts check with local restrictions. 

Again I ask, what's the hurry? 

R/r 911


----------



## mikie (Nov 17, 2008)

It worked out for me...Started my basic when I was 17 and shortly (a few months) after turning 18 I passed NR.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 17, 2008)

in ma, you have to be 18 to take the state exam, and you have up to one year from the completion date of your course to take the exam. thus, you can take the course here at 17.

please reference the age and ems thread to get a read on how we feel about that.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9822


----------



## ResTech (Nov 18, 2008)

In Pennsylvania, the minimum age is 16. You can complete the course and take the State exam and practice as long as you are under the direct supervision of a senior crew member that is 18 or older. 

I took my EMT when I was 16.


----------

